# New Zuki Eleets



## thechrisl (Jan 12, 2011)

So after reading the Soundbuggy review on the Eleets 4, I was pretty much sold. Then I noticed the tiny pix on the Zuki website. They look a little different. After a few emails w/ the owner it turns out the new units are quite a bit different.

Dimensions 20 x 10.5 x 2.75 
Fused at 3x40A (the "old" one was 2x30!)

I was ready to buy but this blows my budget for size and fusing, yay! :furious: Just FYI in case anyone else is in the same boat...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hefty Hefty Hefty! Patrick has beefed up these units a tad.

Chuck


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I just traded my OG Eleets Four off for three Orion HCCA 225 Digital Reference amplifiers. Unfortunately the Zuki didn't fit size wise into my current install and I have decided against using 4 channel amplifiers all together for my system rebuild.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya, I just received 2x 2 channel eleets. Almost fell over when I saw the 120 amps of fusing on each amp. Time for one to be sent in again for output verification. I love the new terminals as well.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The new v2.0 ELEETS amps are night and day different from the originals. The new ones are better in every regard. They sound more neutral than the originals and will not run as hot. They really are something special IMHO.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

They do sound very nice!


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

I've heard people say they prefer the sound of the Zuki's to the JL audio slash line, which I currently run, as of now using a 450/4v2 for my entire system, and I'm pleased with the output on the substage (on 2 10" cheepo lightweight JBL's) but I worry when I go to some nicer subs with bigger motors, I'll lose output. I like the sound of A/B stereo subs, and want to keep it purist. I've got Polk DB 5.25" comps in now, thru passives, but I'll be going active with them soon, and with my HAT L6's and L1V2's in the spring after I do some door glassing. I have an additional 450/4v2 for further plans. So my questions are:
-Why from a qualitative and quantitative standpoint would the Zuki's be better?
-what type of rms power realistically do they put out (the 2,4, and 6 channel models) on music not test tones? Thanks!


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

All I can tell you about the output of these amps is that I have 2 Eleet 2 channels running a set of Morel Supremos 6.5's and full size tweeters. They sound amazing. My worry was that everyone had told me I needed to apply alot of power to the Morels. Otherwise, I would be less than impressed with them. I have run Zapco amps of many flavors. These are atleast up to par with them. I currently own 2 =2channels, 2- 6channels, and a 4 channel.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yuck. said:


> I've heard people say they prefer the sound of the Zuki's to the JL audio slash line, which I currently run, as of now using a 450/4v2 for my entire system, and I'm pleased with the output on the substage (on 2 10" cheepo lightweight JBL's) but I worry when I go to some nicer subs with bigger motors, I'll lose output. I like the sound of A/B stereo subs, and want to keep it purist. I've got Polk DB 5.25" comps in now, thru passives, but I'll be going active with them soon, and with my HAT L6's and L1V2's in the spring after I do some door glassing. I have an additional 450/4v2 for further plans. So my questions are:
> -Why from a qualitative and quantitative standpoint would the Zuki's be better?
> -what type of rms power realistically do they put out (the 2,4, and 6 channel models) on music not test tones? Thanks!



If it were my car, I would look into an ELEETS 4 channel for the front stage and an ELEETS 2 channel for the subs (since you want them in stereo). The "real world" power ratings have always been a point of debate about the Zuki amps. I simply go by the ratings that Patrick has set forth on them. But I can tell you from experience that the multi channel ELEETS amps have been able to power any driver I have tried on them. From 3/4" dome tweets, mids, midbass, woofers, all the way out to 86db efficient 12" subs. It won't power the subs to SPL comp levels, but it will power them sufficiently to hang with your front stage without leaving you wanting for more bass.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

The Eleets 6 channel shows a different power rating than the scratch and dent 6 channel. I have seen people call the scratch and dent 6 channel a '6 channel Eleets amp', which seems to not be the case. Is there any more information available about the 6 channel Eleets? Fuse ratings? Power supply configuration?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the mono amps are insanely powerful as well. the one I had is probably the most powerful single sub amp I have ever used. true dat!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The old Eleets 4-ch benched at like 130-135 rms with a load on it. I am not sure what the distortion figures are at that output, but its probably well within an acceptable range. Very nice amps. Would love to get my hands on a new one to try.


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone have any insight on how they compare to the JL slash series of A/B amps? I remember one guy saying he preferred the zuki's, can remember who or why tho...

Do the new Eleets have defeatable crossovers?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm biased, but IMHO the new ELEETS are better than the JL Slash amps. The JL amps are great amps though, so I don't want to seem like I have a negative view of them. I just think that the Zuki amps are an all around better product. And yes, the ELEETS v2.0 amps do have defeatable X-over sections IIRC.

OSN, the new ELEETS 6 channel is indeed different from the scratch and dent models. Anyone claiming the scratch and dent amps are ELEETS series are incorrect.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm biased, but IMHO the new ELEETS are better than the JL Slash amps. The JL amps are great amps though, so I don't want to seem like I have a negative view of them. I just think that the Zuki amps are an all around better product. And yes, the ELEETS v2.0 amps do have defeatable X-over sections IIRC.
> 
> OSN, the new ELEETS 6 channel is indeed different from the scratch and dent models. Anyone claiming the scratch and dent amps are ELEETS series are incorrect.


How would you compare the new 6 ch Eleets to the 6 channel Scratch & Dent? If I recall correctly in a earlier post you gave the Scratch and dent a great review and replaced the Eleet in your car... am I correct?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

cedoman said:


> How would you compare the new 6 ch Eleets to the 6 channel Scratch & Dent? If I recall correctly in a earlier post you gave the Scratch and dent a great review and replaced the Eleet in your car... am I correct?


The scratch and dent 6 channel vs. the v1.0 ELEETS may be a somewhat do-able comparison. But I would still give the advantage to the v1.0 ELEETS. I switched the amps out because Patrick asked me to try that amp out and see how it did. So I used it for an entire season of MECA SQ competition. As several people on here know, that setup was good enough to win the California state title in MECA's Modified class over setups costing 4-5 times as much. 

Now if you're talking the ELEETS v2.0 6 channel that Patrick is building... That is not even a fair comparison. The new ELEETS amps are more powerful, have better components, run cooler, sound more neutral, and are even more solid than the previous generation. I don't know how Patrick did it, but the man has cranked out an even better amplifier for almost the same money as the original model. The only thing that is remotely the same from v1.0 to v2.0 of the ELEETS line is the similar look to the cooling fins of the heatsink. That's it. I hope that helped to answer some of your questions. If not please feel free to either post in this thread again or PM me and I'll provide any/all information that I have. I strive to provide the best customer service possible for anyone considering Zuki Audio products as Patrick is a friend of mine and offers an AMAZING product at a highly competitive price.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

@Boostedrex

Love my 4ch Eleets! How are the new 4ch ones compare in size to the early ones? How about sound and power? Still 5 watts!?!

Robert


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very cool Zach... do you know the dimensions on that new 6 ch Eleet??


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking forward to someone testing the new amps. I'd consider one but don't like to play the "how much power do you think it will make" game. 

The power rating was cute at first, but I wonder how many people like myself won't even consider one due to it...


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

If I can get some info on these zukis I might get these over arc ks300.4 since they are around the same price range


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

The fuse ratings tell you what you need to know. Assume a class A/B efficiency, around 55%, 120 amps at 14.4V- to compare apples to apples- you will get up to- LOTS more power than the ks300.4.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

True from what I understand but the ks300.4 are H class amps if that makes a difference for fuse rating sizes. And does this amp sound good. Why put 6 watts*4 in an 4 ohm load when you know it has the fuse sizing to put out at least 125+ per channel


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

OSN said:


> The fuse ratings tell you what you need to know. Assume a class A/B efficiency, around 55%, 120 amps at 14.4V- to compare apples to apples- you will get up to- LOTS more power than the ks300.4.


No, the fuse rating tells you nothing. You can "theoretically" backward calculate all you want and infer whatever you like from it, but until I see a power vs THD plot it's all a guess.

I work too hard for my money for that.

Tell you what... I'll put a 200A fuse into my 25W x 2 amplifier... will you pay me $1,000 for it?


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I would like to know and see the same as well


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Silver Supra said:


> Looking forward to someone testing the new amps. I'd consider one but don't like to play the "how much power do you think it will make" game.
> 
> The power rating was cute at first, but I wonder how many people like myself won't even consider one due to it...


There really is no game with the Zuki Amps... you just have to buy one and experience it for yourself really. Yes..the low power watt ratings are a bit funny but you will really be missing out by not trying it.

I'm hooked for life. I won't use any other amplifier on my front stage except for some modified Class A SoundStream Reference amps.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Silver Supra said:


> No, the fuse rating tells you nothing. You can "theoretically" backward calculate all you want and infer whatever you like from it, but until I see a power vs THD plot it's all a guess.
> 
> I work too hard for my money for that.
> 
> Tell you what... I'll put a 200A fuse into my 25W x 2 amplifier... will you pay me $1,000 for it?


You are correct. We all do. The thing is, unless Zuki changes, you are not going to see a revised power rating. I believe he gives X watts at 8 ohms with Y thd. If I remember correctly he rates his amp at minimum gain as well.Actually, I would suggest talking to him. He has always responded to my emails and has always been more than gracious.His amps can be compared sonically with any high end amplifier. He just doesn't publish power ratings that the car audio world is used to.

It ends up as with anything coming down to the consumer. you either put trust in what has been posted by people or you don't and you choose to exercise your purchasing power elsewhere. Simple as that. I for one am glad that he "under rates" his amps. It more refreshing to me to see an amp of that size rated at 5 watts into an 8 ohm load than one the same size that is "rated" at 300 watts"max" into 4 ohms.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Silver Supra said:


> No, the fuse rating tells you nothing. You can "theoretically" backward calculate all you want and infer whatever you like from it, but until I see a power vs THD plot it's all a guess.
> 
> I work too hard for my money for that.
> 
> Tell you what... I'll put a 200A fuse into my 25W x 2 amplifier... will you pay me $1,000 for it?


Geez. Do you design amplifiers? Do you know how much of a chance there is that the arc is going to pull more than 90A for longer than a few milliseconds? Do you think an amp designer is going to use a fuse rating that defeats the purpose, i.e. does not protect the amp or wire/electrical system in over-current situations? Have fun with your theoretical amp. :laugh:


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

FWIW, I do NOT completely trust manufacturer published numbers. I do trust user reviews.

What info do we have from Zuki? No comparable published numbers and a good handful of user reviews.

Good enough for me. I just bought one to replace some vintage SS Refs.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

cedoman said:


> There really is no game with the Zuki Amps... *you just have to buy one and experience it for yourself really.* Yes..the low power watt ratings are a bit funny but you will really be missing out by not trying it.
> 
> I'm hooked for life. I won't use any other amplifier on my front stage except for some modified Class A SoundStream Reference amps.


x2!

A high power/small footprint amp that is sonically and visually clean...for a bargain of a price!

@beatnik-would love to see your comparo results!

Robert


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

The zuki is about the same size as my diamond d6 so should I assume it has the same output power wise. I understand new company unknown underrated but consumers would like to know what makes it tick its not like I can test drive it and if don't like give it back


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Seems like most people running Zuki amps are running 8 ohm drivers. Is there an issue running 4 ohm drivers and subs on them. I recall early on that running these amps 4 ohm bridged was not recommended.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you guys want to bring up the debate/complaint about the way Zuki Audio amplifiers are rated, there is a thread for that. And I suggest you keep those posts in that thread instead of disrailing this one. Here's the link for it:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nt-my-car/53634-great-zuki-debate-thread.html




Silver Supra said:


> Looking forward to someone testing the new amps. I'd consider one but don't like to play the "how much power do you think it will make" game.
> 
> The power rating was cute at first, but I wonder how many people like myself won't even consider one due to it...


I'll be doing a full review/run down on the new amps in my car soon. I will have a new thread up dedicated strictly to that review process once the new amps show up.

The 2nd part of your post brings up the point that Patrick is not trying to corner the market. He is happy being a small production volume manufacturer. He doesn't want to be mainstream, he just wants to provide quality audiophile level amps to people who want the best sound possible in their cars.




dragonsoldier said:


> If I can get some info on these zukis I might get these over arc ks300.4 since they are around the same price range


What info would you like to know? You can post in here or feel free to PM me and I'll provide you with all the info I have.



cubdenno said:


> You are correct. We all do. The thing is, unless Zuki changes, you are not going to see a revised power rating. I believe he gives X watts at 8 ohms with Y thd. If I remember correctly he rates his amp at minimum gain as well.Actually, I would suggest talking to him. He has always responded to my emails and has always been more than gracious.His amps can be compared sonically with any high end amplifier. He just doesn't publish power ratings that the car audio world is used to.
> 
> It ends up as with anything coming down to the consumer. you either put trust in what has been posted by people or you don't and you choose to exercise your purchasing power elsewhere. Simple as that. I for one am glad that he "under rates" his amps. It more refreshing to me to see an amp of that size rated at 5 watts into an 8 ohm load than one the same size that is "rated" at 300 watts"max" into 4 ohms.


Very nice of you to say Cub. Thanks for the support.




beatnik said:


> FWIW, I do NOT completely trust manufacturer published numbers. I do trust user reviews.
> 
> What info do we have from Zuki? No comparable published numbers and a good handful of user reviews.
> 
> Good enough for me. I just bought one to replace some vintage SS Refs.


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the new amp once you get it installed and dialed in. If there's anything I can help with just let me know.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

tanakasan said:


> @Boostedrex
> 
> Love my 4ch Eleets! How are the new 4ch ones compare in size to the early ones? How about sound and power? Still 5 watts!?!
> 
> Robert


Robert,

Sorry that I missed this question in my first/long reply. The new amps are roughly the same width and height, but are 20" long instead of 16.5" long like the v1.0 IIRC. The v2.0 amps are still rated the same as the v1.0 amps in power output. Patrick worked on changing/improving the sonics and dynamics of the amp with the v2.0 line.

And there are no dimensions listed for the new ELEETS 6 channel amp yet as it is not 100% finished.


Zach


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

@Boostedrex
I am wondering why the mystery. I currently own a d6 600.4 works but plan on changing it out with similar power amp so I looked at the arc ks 300.4 and was close to purchase until I ran across a tread about zuki amps. I understand you used them in comp. What is the best incite we can get besides try them you'll be glade u did


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Robert,
> 
> Sorry that I missed this question in my first/long reply. The new amps are roughly the same width and height, but are 20" long instead of 16.5" long like the v1.0 IIRC. The v2.0 amps are still rated the same as the v1.0 amps in power output. Patrick worked on changing/improving the sonics and dynamics of the amp with the v2.0 line.
> 
> ...


I inquired with Patrick the other day about the ELEETS 6 specs, and he opted to produce the 7 channel instead. He said he would update the website to accurately reflect his available products and offered his apologies for the confusion. However, he does build to spec on special orders.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dragonsoldier said:


> @Boostedrex
> I am wondering why the mystery. I currently own a d6 600.4 works but plan on changing it out with similar power amp so I looked at the arc ks 300.4 and was close to purchase until I ran across a tread about zuki amps. I understand you used them in comp. What is the best incite we can get besides try them you'll be glade u did


That's just it, there is no mystery. No magic "SQ fairy dust", no secret sauce. The ELEETS line of amplifiers are simply very high quality amplifiers that don't subscribe to the common car audio marketing rules. Zuki Audio amps are rated at very low levels of THD and are also rated from 20Hz - 20KHz with NO rolloff allowed. Lots of amps on the market are rated to make power from 20Hz - 20KHz +/- 3db. That allows the ratings to be inflated as well. Is that really that big of a deal? No. But to Patrick, it's an unacceptable variance. That kind of attention to detail; the fact that when you email Zuki Audio for information or if you ever have a problem, you will always hear back from the same individual; and the power/clarity/dynamics/lack of noise floor in these amps for the asking price of them is unmatched all add up to make Zuki Audio amps hard to beat for anywhere up to 3 times their asking price.

That's no slant on Arc's KS series amplifiers. I'm a big fan of Arc Audio and am friends with the guys down there. They also offer a great product for a great price. I honestly don't think you can go wrong with either amplifier.

And as for competing, yes I have used Zuki amps in MECA SQ competition. I wasn't even using the ELEETS amplifiers. I used a scratch and dent 6 channel and a prototype monoblock all last season. I ended the season with 6 1st place finishes and 2 2nd place finishes (in which the 1st place car finished ahead of me by 1.25 points and then .25 points respectively). That record was enough to clinch the MECA California state title in Modified by 18 points over the 2nd place competitor IIRC. The ELEETS amps are a HUGE step above the amps I competed with last season. I'll have a trio of ELEETS v2.0 amps in my car for the 2012 season and intend to have even better results.

Hopefully I was able to give you the information you were wanting. If not, then just let me know and I'll do my best to answer whatever concerns you may have.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Silver Supra and Dennis (OSN) - I did not delete your posts, but I did move them to the proper thread for them. The Great Zuki Debate Thread. Now keep those posts out of this thread like I have asked once already. Violations will result if I have to ask a 3rd time.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the response alot more than on the website. Thanks alot for the extra help


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

No problem at all. Best of luck in making your choice between two great amplifiers.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I swear by Zuki... but the website needs a lot more work / information for the customer to understand the product.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

cedoman said:


> I swear by Zuki... but the website needs a lot more work / information for the customer to understand the product.


I agree with that and am working on it.  Hopefully you'll see some improvements on the website soon.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> Seems like most people running Zuki amps are running 8 ohm drivers. Is there an issue running 4 ohm drivers and subs on them. I recall early on that running these amps 4 ohm bridged was not recommended.


I'm running bridged to my CS180 midbass...no issues. Can't speak for subs, but Boostedrex might know.

Hey Zach, thanks for the info! Any way to get a set/copy of the Zuki CD's?

Robert


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

cedoman said:


> I swear by Zuki... but the website needs a lot more work / information for the customer to understand the product.


^^.. I only say that because I want Pat to do well with his business. I believe the Eleets are the next best thing since sliced bread and nobody knows of it... its really unbelievable.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> Seems like most people running Zuki amps are running 8 ohm drivers. Is there an issue running 4 ohm drivers and subs on them. I recall early on that running these amps 4 ohm bridged was not recommended.


The ELEETS v2.0 amps are stable at 4 ohm bridged. No problems there. The 2 channel and monoblock amps are AWESOME choices for sub duty. The 4 channel bridged can also run subs, but I wouldn't expect to set any SPL records going that route. A bridged 4 channel will power subs sufficiently to keep up with any SQ oriented front stage though. That I can attest to from personal experience.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

HIS4 said:


> Seems like most people running Zuki amps are running 8 ohm drivers. Is there an issue running 4 ohm drivers and subs on them. I recall early on that running these amps 4 ohm bridged was not recommended.


I'm running one Zuki bridged to a 6.5" Mid/Tweet-4ohm Front and a second Zuki bridged to two 10" Zuki subs wired to 8 ohms.Sounds heavenly.Has slam,has detail,has it all.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> The ELEETS v2.0 amps are stable at 4 ohm bridged. No problems there. The 2 channel and monoblock amps are AWESOME choices for sub duty. The 4 channel bridged can also run subs, but I wouldn't expect to set any SPL records going that route. A bridged 4 channel will power subs sufficiently to keep up with any SQ oriented front stage though. That I can attest to from personal experience.


I'm only looking to run a 3 way active front stage and a single sub. The 3-way would be a/d/s 344is mids and px tweeters with Morel ADMW 9 mid basses. The sub would be a single 10" like an IDQ or maybe a W6. Not looking to set any SPL records here. You think the 6 channel would be able to run the 3-way front stage and have a mono run the sub? My only worry would be if the stereo channels on the 6 channel would provide enough power to the mid basses. The 7 channel mentioned earlier would be interesting if it was configured to run the system I'm planning all from 1 amp.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

FWIW, I ran a 3 way front off the scratch and dent amp in my car. The midbass is an 8" driver in .7 ft^3 sealed and I have more than enough power. The gains are still bottomed out and I have received compliments on midbass output and impact from pretty much everyone who has demo'd my car.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

So he's not going to produce the 6 channel? Well hell. I've been discussing my amplifier options with him (or someone else) the other day through email and I've finally decided the 6 channel would work great for my needs. Hmm.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I blindly bought my Audison LRx5.1k and am very glad I did. I would put it up against a lot of amps. I had part in buying the ELEETS 4 ch amp tested by Eric from the soundbuggy page and while I did not have the chance to listen to it, I believe in what Eric posts/writes in his reviews as I've gotten to know him/his style and I'm certain he was right on with that amp so I wouldn't have any problems blindingly buying a Zuki amp either. 

We at the soundbuggy site felt the same way and had to see what all of the fuss was about, glad we chipped in to buy one.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I own three Zukis currently. Two ver 2.0 2 channels in my son's car and a 6 channels for a future build in my own. I ran Zapco Refs previously in my sons car. I am happy with what I call un upgrade. During the time period I was planning on having Patrick build me an amp, I contacted him by email with a few questions. It was during this time period that I realized his intentions are not to just sell as many amps as he can churn out regardless of high quality or low quality. He truly cared about what my intentions were and what my choices in audio was. I could also tell that he was picky as to whom he sold his amps to. I was straight forward from the beggining that I would like to have one of his amps. Yet, it was almost a month later that he actually offered 2 of his 2 channel Eleets which he thought would work best for my application. Patrick had me try many different things on what was my current system and listen to some specific songs. Tell him what I am hearing. Basically what I am trying to say is I agree with what is said above about Zuki does not care to be main stream. He just wants to sell to certain audiophiles who will enjoy his equipment and take very good care of it. Honestly, for front stage I may always use Zukis.



Rich


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

This zuki amps are starting to sound better by the second. I am no genius on car audio but since his amps are rate at 0.05% instead or the industy standard of 1%. So his 6 watt by four channel could be multipled by 20. 0.05*20= 1. So would that work if I multiple the rated power by 2.. 6*20=120 very similar to soundbuggy test


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

dragonsoldier said:


> This zuki amps are starting to sound better by the second. I am no genius on car audio but since his amps are rate at 0.05% instead or the industy standard of 1%. So his 6 watt by four channel could be multipled by 20. 0.05*20= 1. So would that work if I multiple the rated power by 2.. 6*20=120 very similar to soundbuggy test


No because increase in THD vs output is not linear. The trend is more of an exponential increase.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> the mono amps are insanely powerful as well. the one I had is probably the most powerful single sub amp I have ever used. true dat!!


Weren't you running a 4000SE? If it was more powerful than that, that is something!

Jay


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Learned something new


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> Seems like most people running Zuki amps are running 8 ohm drivers. Is there an issue running 4 ohm drivers and subs on them. I recall early on that running these amps 4 ohm bridged was not recommended.


The sound of the amps were the draw -vs- running 4 ohm bridged which would equivocate to 2 ohms if wired straight stereo.

You can get power from his mono amps for sub duty.

He had some amps that were built for power if sound was not important to you.

What his amps gave you that some amps didn't was some grunt when the work became a bit tougher [ they've got balls ], the top end seemed more composed when pushed with a Zuki.


----------



## TxHouse (Nov 7, 2010)

Please set me straight. These amps are only putting out 5 to 10 watts rms per channel? If thats the case it doesn't seem to put out enough power to really drive anything? I have to be missing something or looking at the wrong product.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TxHouse said:


> Please set me straight. These amps are only putting out 5 to 10 watts rms per channel? If thats the case it doesn't seem to put out enough power to really drive anything? I have to be missing something or looking at the wrong product.


Patrick rates his amps at 8 ohm with gains all the way down and very little input voltage. I also heard he has electrostat speakers hooked to them when he tests them. Real world power of his amps will put out more than enough for most people. That said, The Eleets didn't have the uumph I wanted so sent it back in favor of one of Patricks side projects. It is a badass and not the spl amp he does either


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

TxHouse said:


> Please set me straight. These amps are only putting out 5 to 10 watts rms per channel? If thats the case it doesn't seem to put out enough power to really drive anything? I have to be missing something or looking at the wrong product.


You will have to search, but I believe real world output figures were listed as ~120 watts per channel @ 4 ohms


----------



## thechrisl (Jan 12, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> Robert,
> 
> Sorry that I missed this question in my first/long reply. The new amps are roughly the same width and height, but are 20" long instead of 16.5" long like the v1.0 IIRC. The v2.0 amps are still rated the same as the v1.0 amps in power output. Patrick worked on changing/improving the sonics and dynamics of the amp with the v2.0 line.
> 
> ...


The original post showed the new 4ch size and fuse rating as stated by Patrick. 25% longer and double the 1.0 fuse rating. Not sure how they could be rated the same interms of output (but then again I'm still learning the physics behind all this). Maybe the extra 60A is providing a ton more headroom?

In any case, I am waiting on the delivery of a 1.0 unit. I went that way due to the size & power associated with the 2.0. Can't wait to hear it regardless. Glad to hear the new and improved 2.0 doesn't diminish the greatness of the 1.0 (right?)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Weren't you running a 4000SE? If it was more powerful than that, that is something!
> 
> Jay


yes


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I agree with that and am working on it.  Hopefully you'll see some improvements on the website soon.


Yeah I would love to know something about his subs.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Could anyone tell me IF the Zuki amps will be enough for......
PG Ti 951 setup? 9s i looking for 250-350watts each, and the component set 200-300watts

I really am clueless on their real world output


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

thechrisl said:


> The original post showed the new 4ch size and fuse rating as stated by Patrick. 25% longer and double the 1.0 fuse rating. Not sure how they could be rated the same interms of output (but then again I'm still learning the physics behind all this). Maybe the extra 60A is providing a ton more headroom?
> 
> In any case, I am waiting on the delivery of a 1.0 unit. I went that way due to the size & power associated with the 2.0. Can't wait to hear it regardless. Glad to hear the new and improved 2.0 doesn't diminish the greatness of the 1.0 (right?)


Correct, the v1.0 amps are still really wonderful amps. Nothing to be taken away from there. 



BigRed said:


> yes


And there is now an even stronger monoblock than the one you were using. Can you imagine???? 



EcotecRacer said:


> Could anyone tell me IF the Zuki amps will be enough for......
> PG Ti 951 setup? 9s i looking for 250-350watts each, and the component set 200-300watts
> 
> I really am clueless on their real world output


Would you mind shooting me a PM and we can discuss your setup? I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

For everyone. Here is a list of dimensions for the new ELEETS v2.0 lineup:

4 channel - 10.5" x 2.75" x 20"

2 channel - 10.5" x 2.75" x 19"

Small mono - 10.5" x 2.75" x 18"


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

What about that 7 channel?

edit nevermind i found it, 52" long?!

4 watts x [email protected] 8ohms + 10 watts x 1 
or
8 watts x 6 @ 4ohms + 10 watts x 1
or
8 watts x 3 @ 8ohms bridged + 10 watts x 1

5 ohms stable bridged
@ .05% thd

$905.00 plus shipping.

size 10" x 2.75" x 52" 

choose 
black or silver finish


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> What about that 7 channel?
> 
> edit nevermind i found it, 52" long?!


Patrick said its going to be long..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Any idea what the heat sink style on that one will be?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Any idea what the heat sink style on that one will be?


It will be the "standard" ELEETS heatsink.

And yeah, the 7 channel will be a long amp. But for a single amp solution that can seriously power a full 4 way active system... So worth it.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> It will be the "standard" ELEETS heatsink.
> 
> And yeah, the 7 channel will be a long amp. But for a single amp solution that can seriously power a full 4 way active system... So worth it.


No doubt in mind its worth it, just too much for me at this point and i can't figure out how to upgrade my cars factory infinity system anyways lol.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Is the Eleets Small Mono 1 Ohm Stable? 
It is Class A/B right? 
Im very interested in MOAR pictures of the upcoming stuff...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Zach, how does the new Eleets compare to the big sexy beast Pat sent with the regular Eleets for me to try? I told Patrick in detail why I picked the unbadged one and it sounds like the new Eleets is strikingly similar to this one. It's also fused internal to 120a. Pretty damned detailed without sounding sterile too. Almost tube like.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm I just noticed that the last 3 posts in this thread are from Arkansas. I am from Springdale, however I am stationed in Germany. I dont remember SQ being ever mentioned growing up there, lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

xanderin said:


> Hmm I just noticed that the last 3 posts in this thread are from Arkansas. I am from Springdale, however I am stationed in Germany. I dont remember SQ being ever mentioned growing up there, lol.


We're just not clustered in this state. Really I can only think of a few people besides myself on this forum who are really into sq. Like maybe 4 total. Lots of bassheads though. I personally LOVE to make other peoples rides have bone shattering bass if they ask me to and give me ample cash to make it happen but can't stand loud bass myself anymore.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I own an 4ch eleet v2.0...I love it...Purchased a Mosconi 200.4 to replace it...now im going back ...the zuki's are something special...thinking of purchasing another one for my midbass and subs...


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Boostedrex,

Is the 4ch version 2 4ohm stable bridged, or 8?
Also on the site, it shows an SPL 5 channel that looks like a good amp for a two way active plus sub. 
How does this amp compare to the eleets?

The zukis are looking like my next big car audio purchase.

thx
George


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 2 2 channel Eleet 2.0's. Running my Supremos. I have no desire to change. If you have enough real estate, I would do it all over again.

Rich


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mr. Randy said:


> I own an 4ch eleet v2.0...I love it...Purchased a Mosconi 200.4 to replace it...now im going back ...the zuki's are something special...thinking of purchasing another one for my midbass and subs...


Interesting... Can you tell us more? What made you go back to the Zuki? 

Kelvin


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Is the 6 channel eleets meant to push a sub or two off the last 2 channels? Or would it be golden to run 6 speakers off of?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

First off, I apologize for the insane delay in posting. I've been out of the country on business since the end of March.



xanderin said:


> Is the Eleets Small Mono 1 Ohm Stable?
> It is Class A/B right?
> Im very interested in MOAR pictures of the upcoming stuff...


The new ELEETS small mono is a class D amplifier. I have been running the early prototype version of this very amp in my car for over a year now and it's SOLID!! I have tested the amp at a 1 ohm nominal load and it did just fine. Didn't even get anything more than warm to the touch after a 6 hour drive/listening session from Sacramento to LA.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Zach, how does the new Eleets compare to the big sexy beast Pat sent with the regular Eleets for me to try? I told Patrick in detail why I picked the unbadged one and it sounds like the new Eleets is strikingly similar to this one. It's also fused internal to 120a. Pretty damned detailed without sounding sterile too. Almost tube like.


Chris, I have never heard the beast that you're lucky enough to own. But I do know that the new v2.0 ELEETS are meant to have a more neutral/clean home audio type of sound. The v1.0 were built to have a touch of added "warmth" to them and that is not present in the new line of ELEETS. Hopefully that answers what you were asking. If not just let me know.




f150fx4 said:


> Boostedrex,
> 
> Is the 4ch version 2 4ohm stable bridged, or 8?
> Also on the site, it shows an SPL 5 channel that looks like a good amp for a two way active plus sub.
> ...


George, the new 4 channel version can be bridge and run as a 2 channel amp with a 4 ohm nominal load on each channel no problem.

The SPL series of amps were full range class D and honestly don't compare to the ELEETS at all in terms of sonics. The SPL series were built to be TANKS and take a beating, but the ELEETS are built with SQ being the #1 concern. Of course they're beefy as well, as all Zuki Audio products are.




Vitty said:


> Is the 6 channel eleets meant to push a sub or two off the last 2 channels? Or would it be golden to run 6 speakers off of?


I prefer the 6 channel ELEETS for running a full 3 way front. But you could bridge the rear 2 channels to a sub(s). With how incredibly powerful/clean the Zuki monoblocks are I can't ever see using any other amp on a sub stage in any of my cars.

Zach


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Since I posted the question I have ordered a pair of Eleets 4 v2's and an Eleets Small Monoblock. Gotta say the Eleets are amazing!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Vitty said:


> Since I posted the question I have ordered a pair of Eleets 4 v2's and an Eleets Small Monoblock. Gotta say the Eleets are amazing!


Great choice! I'll be running that exact same amp setup in my car for the 2012 MECA season! You will have enough headroom to run anything you could want with those 3 amps! Have they already arrived?


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I have an Eleets 4 running my front channel(AMAZING!). The Eleets small mono is coming friday according to tracking. The other Eleets 4 I ordered monday so it should be here next week I would guess. 

All in I am probably going to need 1 more Eleets 4 to complete my system.

2 way active fronts
2 way active sides
center
2 3" rears
2 IDMAX 12's


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That is going to be a WICKED system! I can only imagine! I'd love to hear it if I'm ever up in your area. 

So you're liking the ELEETS that's in your system so far?  Lots of dynamic headroom, dead silent noise floor, and a great neutral presentation are things I've come to look for in a Zuki amp. What are your impressions of it?


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was in talks with whom I assume was Patrick for weeks over email about his amps to power the audio in my vette but real life hit (or should I say a GMC pickup driven by a young lady that wasn't paying attention hit) so I put the audio on hold. Even without actually purchasing anything from him I can without a doubt say he has the absolute best customer service I have ever experienced in the car audio world. When the time finally comes again for me to start collecting the rest of the audio equipment I won't even bother looking at anyone else for my amp needs.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> That is going to be a WICKED system! I can only imagine! I'd love to hear it if I'm ever up in your area.
> 
> So you're liking the ELEETS that's in your system so far? Lots of dynamic headroom, dead silent noise floor, and a great neutral presentation are things I've come to look for in a Zuki amp. What are your impressions of it?



I am trying hard to wrap my head around it as well haha. Going to take quite a bit of tuning to get it to all come together. Not sure if the MS-8 I have now will be able to keep all 4 amps under control and tune them well or not. It will be interesting to see. Right now I have the MS-8 configured so that it thinks my fronts are 1 way. I then split the R/L signal at the eleets 4 and use the eleets 4 crossover to run the tweeter and mids for front left/right active. I am able to not chew up so many channels on the MS-8 that way so that I will have room for everything else.

With that configuration so far on just my fronts I have to say that I am extremely impressed. I have zero noise, zip, zilch, nada. This is the first time I am able to say that with a system of mine. I love it! I am currently running just a tick above the .05% thd setting (which I much prefer to a standard gain dial btw) and the sound is phenominal. I am able to pick out so much detail that I was previously not hearing in songs that I am quite familiar with. I had the biggest geek of a smile on my face the whole drive to work today. Even at just a tick above .05%(which is the minimum setting) I get plenty of volume. I can't imagine cranking the thd dial up past 1/4. Another thing that was immediately noticeable was how well the amp controlled my tweeters. I had been finding them hard to tame with my old setup and the Zuki makes them sing!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> ...... v2.0 ELEETS are meant to have a more neutral/clean home audio type of sound. The v1.0 were built to have a touch of added "warmth" to them and that is not present in the new line of ELEETS. Hopefully that answers what you were asking. If not just let me know.........


I understand the hype about these amps, and I took part in funding the review on the 4ch ELEETS a few years back to help "crack" what these were all about, but it's that very statement as to why I wont use one, a touch of added warmth. To me that's not the true sound, it's a "manipulated" sound, not natural sound.

I understand all amps have their own sound, but ^ is admitting to altering the sound.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

To each their own


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

chevbowtie22 said:


> I was in talks with whom I assume was Patrick for weeks over email about his amps to power the audio in my vette but real life hit (or should I say a GMC pickup driven by a young lady that wasn't paying attention hit) so I put the audio on hold. Even without actually purchasing anything from him I can without a doubt say he has the absolute best customer service I have ever experienced in the car audio world. When the time finally comes again for me to start collecting the rest of the audio equipment I won't even bother looking at anyone else for my amp needs.


I totally agree. I mailed back in forth for almost a month with Patrick. I now own 4 of his amps and love them.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> I understand the hype about these amps, and I took part in funding the review on the 4ch ELEETS a few years back to help "crack" what these were all about, but it's that very statement as to why I wont use one, a touch of added warmth. To me that's not the true sound, it's a "manipulated" sound, not natural sound.
> 
> I understand all amps have their own sound, but ^ is admitting to altering the sound.


I know what you mean. Several people didn't care for the added warmth. That's why I stated that the v2.0 ELEETS are as neutral as can be. You very well may like it. But if not, then there are always lots of other great amps out there right now. It's a good time to be a car audio junky!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Vitty said:


> I have an Eleets 4 running my front channel(AMAZING!). The Eleets small mono is coming friday according to tracking. The other Eleets 4 I ordered monday so it should be here next week I would guess.
> 
> All in I am probably going to need 1 more Eleets 4 to complete my system.
> 
> ...



Damn You !!! I want them too !!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

After reading and getting the knowledge about these amps from Vitty! ;-) I really want these amps now !
I just need 2 amps mono and 4ch lol 
Guys Quick note, Mono block will go up the price, also the 4ch is going up.

I had a email back and forth with the guy from Zuki company, and he told me that price will change on the website!!!!!

So get your hands on it while you can!


BTW Vitty~ I did some measurements and I think they will fit just fine in my trunk upgrade on 0 gauge wire will need to be done !!!


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Some shots of my Zuki's. I like the logo on the bottom now! 3 Eleets 4 v2 and 1 eleets small mono.


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Vitty said:


> Some shots of my Zuki's. I like the logo on the bottom now! 3 Eleets 4 v2 and 1 eleets small mono.


Awesome. How is your electrical system going to handle all that power?


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

So far I have 2 odyssey batteries and a 185 amp alternator. So far with the car running and music at reasonable volumes I'm not dropping below 14.2 volts. I don't push any of the 4 amps too hard though. I will continue monitoring as I just installed all 4 this weekend. If I end up seeing drops below 14 volts I will get a high output alternator which should remedy the issue.


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Vitty said:


> So far I have 2 odyssey batteries and a 185 amp alternator. So far with the car running and music at reasonable volumes I'm not dropping below 14.2 volts. I don't push any of the 4 amps too hard though. I will continue monitoring as I just installed all 4 this weekend. If I end up seeing drops below 14 volts I will get a high output alternator which should remedy the issue.


Nice. Where are you mounting all the amps? Did you make an amp rack?


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, very clean install.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks! I am no professional by any means, but for the skills I posses and the tools I have I am super pleased with how this install turned out.

The Zuki amps are simply amazing as well  I am a huge fan.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I posted a reply with my phone, but alas, it didn't 'stick'.

Very nice pic of the 4 amps on the table, and a fantastic looking install! (I commented on the HSU thread as well ). 

I really enjoyed running the Eleets v.1 4 channel - agree with what has been said above, and I certainly believe that if the v.2's are improved over the v.1's, then these are special amps for sure. 

I always had very good interactions with Patrick, and I was going through several of the 'zuki discs' the other day.....oh, nostalgia....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Vitty said:


> Some shots of my Zuki's. I like the logo on the bottom now! 3 Eleets 4 v2 and 1 eleets small mono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, those are some nice amps!!! Wish it was time to upgrade my system already!


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

They are worth every penny.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I bet they are. Hey vitty, are we on all the same threads? haha. Maybe I'll look into them.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha appears to be that way!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Vitty, take a look at your PM box..


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Vitty,

Very glad you got all 4 amps in and installed. How is everything sounding? Cool pics too, thank you for sharing those.

Zach


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I am waiting on some more RCA cables to arrive so I can get everything up and running. With 11 speakers and 4 subs, getting them all to be run off the MS-8 requires a bit of thinking. Right now I am running my front stage active off the MS-8 and then taking the front left lo passthrough from the Eleets 4 and running it into the Small mono for my sub signal. I have never been happy with the way the MS-8 configures my subs. I find much better results using the front left lo signal and then crossing over at the amp low pass around 80Hz. I also have my rear speakers running off the MS-8 at the moment. Still need to get my sides going as well. Everything so far though sounds fabulous!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Vitty said:


> I am waiting on some more RCA cables to arrive so I can get everything up and running. With 11 speakers and 4 subs, getting them all to be run off the MS-8 requires a bit of thinking. Right now I am running my front stage active off the MS-8 and then taking the front left lo passthrough from the Eleets 4 and running it into the Small mono for my sub signal. I have never been happy with the way the MS-8 configures my subs. I find much better results using the front left lo signal and then crossing over at the amp low pass around 80Hz. I also have my rear speakers running off the MS-8 at the moment. Still need to get my sides going as well. Everything so far though sounds fabulous!


Any midbass problem with your MS-8 running? 

Kelvin


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes I am experiencing the midbass problem. Sometimes when I tune it is perfect. Then I have to re-tune and I lose it. Quite frustrating. Since I switched subs to the HSU's I don't notice it as much now though.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've heard so many bad things about the MS-8. Huge let down as it could've been a great unit if it worked right. I've never been a fan of not being able to manually tune/tweak my gear though, so I never gave the MS-8 a shot. Looks like that may have been a lucky break for me.

Are there any other processors out there that would be able to fill the void from the MS-8? A pair of something perhaps (Alpine H900's would do it)?


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been tempted to try the Audison BitOne.1 The only thing holding me back is that I think it requires much more tuning knowledge than I currently possess.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Vitty said:


> I have been tempted to try the Audison BitOne.1 The only thing holding me back is that I think it requires much more tuning knowledge than I currently possess.


The Audison BitOne is a total pain to tune IMHO/IME. The interface is not easy to navigate. I love the interface on the Zapco DSP6 and the Alpine units. The Mosconi unit is supposed to be really slick as well, though I haven't had my hands on one as of yet. I hope to have one, at least to test, soon though.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I though MS-8 were good units????

I think I will try to play with the amps first and than see if i go with some kind of processor.
But I'm not doing active at this moment, and if I'm doing passive right now, will i hear any big difference with active setup???

And BTW guys, I should be getting my 2 Zuki amps on Saturday from Patric !!!!

Can't wait,, but at the same time I'm going crazy... Vitty has been lots of help and the same with Zach!.
0G wire on the way from Vitty,, thanks buddy....
and I hope to get my install done on Saturday.... if the wife wont yell!
Cant wait to turn on these amps and hear the magic!

Guys thank you very much for all the help so far, i will be back for more info lol.


Mario


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucky! I'm thinking about getting some Zuki amps too! Trying to trade for one now. I don't think anyone here in Hawaii has them yet so I wanna be the first to sport em. Great amps and I want some so bad! LOL! Enjoy.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> I though MS-8 were good units????
> 
> I think I will try to play with the amps first and than see if i go with some kind of processor.
> But I'm not doing active at this moment, and if I'm doing passive right now, will i hear any big difference with active setup???
> ...


Mario,

Will you be mounting your mids and tweets right next to each other in this install? If not then the benefits of having time alignment available with a passive comp set won't be that great. If you're mounting the drivers right next to each other then you could get away with that. Just my thoughts on it. I say just install the gear, and tune for tonality. IMHO a car that is tonally accurate and doesn't stage well is more enjoyable than a car that stages well and has poor tonality.

Zach


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Mario,
> 
> Will you be mounting your mids and tweets right next to each other in this install? If not then the benefits of having time alignment available with a passive comp set won't be that great. If you're mounting the drivers right next to each other then you could get away with that. Just my thoughts on it. I say just install the gear, and tune for tonality. IMHO a car that is tonally accurate and doesn't stage well is more enjoyable than a car that stages well and has poor tonality.
> 
> Zach



My mids are at the bottom of the door, and my tweets are on in a stock location by the window.. Factory location i should say in a Audi A4 2007

For now i will play with what i have,  and like you said, tune it your self by and see where it takes you


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice ride. My wife just bought an Audi A4 Avant. Brightest red known to mankind. Looked at some certified 08s. Then we saw this 2010 model for a thousand more after haggling. 

We love it. Now I want to get rid of the civic and get a s5. Like that'll ever happen. 

Good luck with the Zuks. I'd love to try them but I'd need two for my system which would kill the civic's charging system. 

George


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

f150fx4 said:


> Nice ride. My wife just bought an Audi A4 Avant. Brightest red known to mankind. Looked at some certified 08s. Then we saw this 2010 model for a thousand more after haggling.
> 
> We love it. Now I want to get rid of the civic and get a s5. Like that'll ever happen.
> 
> ...


I wanted to get the A3 or A4 Avant but my wife didn't like the hatch back.. I had a VW Golf GTI VR6 and I loved it!!! but not my wife!!!!

When we got married, I decided to get a new ride, and she didn't agree with me to get the A3 or Avant,,, but i wanted to have MT transmission 

Well she got her 4door wish and i got my 6 speed manual transmission wish lol it worked out!!! 

If you want to have more fun with your car and i'm sure its a 2.0 Turbo,, get a APR chip !!!! so worth it!

Little tease.. the car was tuned at that time with Revo Stage 2 + ... pushing 270hp and over 300 TQ



























The car stock comes with 7LB PSI turbo boost.. and I have double of that  lol

Also S5 are sweet!!!!! 

But in the new Audi's radio integration is a *****!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

f150fx4 said:


> Nice ride. My wife just bought an Audi A4 Avant. Brightest red known to mankind. Looked at some certified 08s. Then we saw this 2010 model for a thousand more after haggling.
> 
> We love it. Now I want to get rid of the civic and get a s5. Like that'll ever happen.
> 
> ...


Yea civic's don't have the best alternators lol. you will need a bigger alt... and at least 2 batteries.. 

But if you plan on getting Audi.. Stock they come with 160 amp alt!!!!


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

We didn't care for the avant until we saw that red one. It made the model come alive. 
It's the wife's car, so no mods for the time being. 
Driving that audi sells a premium car. The level of sophistication in steering, ride, and quiet is a great balance. Don't know that I've driven anything that was so precise. 
BTW, I like your car. Great color and 275 hp is right quick. Probably around 5 sec 0-60?
I'll try and get a pic of the avant up. Probably won't do that color justice. 

George


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dzaazter said:


> Lucky! I'm thinking about getting some Zuki amps too! Trying to trade for one now. I don't think anyone here in Hawaii has them yet so I wanna be the first to sport em. Great amps and I want some so bad! LOL! Enjoy.


After reading through some threads I have to say I'm hooked. Now I want them. Maybe I'll be first.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a much better photo of my 4 installed.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, sleek and powerful! And yes, Area 51 will probably be the first in Hawaii, but at least I can listen to it at work! haha


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

And the smallest one(upper right) is powering all 4 subs!!


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dats a purdy set up you got there Vitty! Whats the other amps powering?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

f150fx4 said:


> Good luck with the Zuks. I'd love to try them but I'd need two for my system which would kill the civic's charging system.
> 
> George


George, you might be surprised about that. If you listen at reasonable levels and have your wiring done correctly you can run the ELEETS amps with your stock charging system. I've been running ELEETS amp setups in my Scion for the past 3 years on the stock charging system. I've done a 6 channel and mono for the past 18 months. Prior to that I had a pair of ELEETS 4 channels and a mono. Never had a single problem. But if you wanted to really pound the system then yes, you would need to upgrade the charging system as the ELEETS amps will pull a lot of current when pushed hard. If you have any questions about things in particular feel free to shoot me a PM.

Zach


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm so upset!!!!!!! When i got email from Patrick saying tracking number I got really happy.... Damn FedEx the amps should be here tomorrow Saturday and they won't come until Tuesday ;( lol

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Booo to FedEx. Yay for Zuki!! LOL I can't wait to hear what you think of those amps when they do arrive though.


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hopefully everything goes well because I just ordered a new 4 channel. CHEE HU!


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats on the 4 channel, I will own one eventually!!! haha!!! At least I get to hear one now when you get yours.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Makes me happy to see these are finally getting the hype they deserve!! So many new people hopping on board now!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

area51 said:


> Hopefully everything goes well because I just ordered a new 4 channel. CHEE HU!


Yeah! Bringing the goodness over to the island!


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, my friend just bought a zuki today. Funny thing is I wanted it and told him about it, then he wanted one and he ended up getting it before me. I'll be hopefully getting one in the near future.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't heard zuki amp before but from reading reviews online. I pulled the trigger, I was thinking of going with zepco, arc, and other well known amps. But I thought what the hell let's see what zuki has to offer! And from my understanding I should be vary happy with it!!!!!!! Can't wait damn FedEx lol they would have been in my car by now if it wasn't for them.

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Same here man, I can't wait. I too went on just the reviews and jumped in.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

area51 said:


> Same here man, I can't wait. I too went on just the reviews and jumped in.


Its gonna be great when you see about 15 reviews about Zuki amps!!!

I cant wait till tomorrow! 
It sucks at the same time, I got school tomorrow.... and WED is my B-Day!!!! I hate getting old. ~ but i guess that's life


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tomorrow is my B-DAY! But I don't have to go to school.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

area51 said:


> Tomorrow is my B-DAY! But I don't have to go to school.


Happy early B-Day to you 


I want to make a better life not only for me but for my family and my little Baby!
So I'm going for BS in computer networking, and soon I hope to take a CCNA test... wish me luck!


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Happy early B-Day to you
> 
> 
> I want to make a better life not only for me but for my family and my little Baby!
> So I'm going for BS in computer networking, and soon I hope to take a CCNA test... wish me luck!


Thanks!

Glad to see you are looking out for the family and good luck on the test!


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I wanted to get the A3 or A4 Avant but my wife didn't like the hatch back.. I had a VW Golf GTI VR6 and I loved it!!! but not my wife!!!!
> 
> When we got married, I decided to get a new ride, and she didn't agree with me to get the A3 or Avant,,, but i wanted to have MT transmission
> 
> ...


Ordering an S5 this fall and going to replace the B&O system. What is the problem with integration?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys I'm so exited I just had to post this 










Now I can't wait to install them

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic looking amps! Eleets v2 4-channel and mono? 

Please give us your feedback once you have them installed.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes both amps came in today I couldn't be happier lol can you guys tell 

Next to each other 










too bad so hot in Chicago otherwise I will have install them ......


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhhhh! You got yours, I'm still waiting on mine very very eagerly. They are beautiful.


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those Zuks are good looking. Luv that clean, simple look. The output does the talking.

Here's our A4 Avant.




























Jonesin for a S5 or a TT. That'll be a few years off.

George


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

pure SEX !!! I love German cars... 
Compare them to American cars its like night and day.... but that's just MIO 
PM me if you are interested, i got a full set of floor matt's for that car


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

area51 said:


> Ahhhhh! You got yours, I'm still waiting on mine very very eagerly. They are beautiful.


I really cant wait to get them in and hear them. see what they are all about.. what is so special about these amps other than power.. Damn weather is not helping at all....

When i walked in to my car after work at 4:30 pm it was 110 F* in the car.. 
There was no way i would install them today.. Also I need to run new 0G wire that i got from Vitty. New build on its way !


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So glad to see that your amps arrived Mario. Great stuff!! If there is anything at all you need just give me a shout. I'm very excited to hear what you have to say about them after you get them installed.

Zach


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> So glad to see that your amps arrived Mario. Great stuff!! If there is anything at all you need just give me a shout. I'm very excited to hear what you have to say about them after you get them installed.
> 
> Zach


Its so hot in Chicago that i don't even want to be outside. I will wait till it cools of a little... But i was very happy to see them in person. They look very simple and sexy at the same time  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

Joy at last, my Eleet v2 4 channel arrived today! Prolly get to installing it this weekend I hope. Pics.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

area51 said:


> Joy at last, my Eleet v2 4 channel arrived today! Prolly get to installing it this weekend I hope. Pics.


Congrets on a great amp you got there.... 
Yea the same with me, I had mine for 2 weeks and its hard to find time to get them in. Tomorrow i will be working late in my garage, lol so I will make sure to put them in!!


They are sitting in the box, same box as you gut.. 
Were you shocked about the package, no install material no nothing lol
I cant wait to power them up and see what is it so special!

Also by talking to Patric about these amps, be very careful, he said to tune them very slowly. Also he said to get used to them,
So from my understanding, don't turn up the gain on the amp and start of slow..

Mario


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Congrets on a great amp you got there....
> Yea the same with me, I had mine for 2 weeks and its hard to find time to get them in. Tomorrow i will be working late in my garage, lol so I will make sure to put them in!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was shocked there was no install manual or at least some kind of instruction. Also the box marked FRAGIBILITY on both sides. Amp was very safe in that box.

As for hooking the amp up, I'll probably use my o-scope and set the gains that way but thanks for the heads up tho.

I think as of right now this is the ONLY Zuki Eleet v2 in Hawaii.

Kirk


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeah, it is the only one in Hawaii. Haha! At least one of us got it. Can't wait to hear it in your car. Hobby shop anyone????


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> I cant wait to power them up and see what is it so special!


This is what I'm curious about also, "Why is it so special?" The Zuki Eleet v2 4 channel is going to replace my Tru Tech T2.200 which is a beast of an amp. So I'm losing power on one side but hopefully gaining better sounding amp.

If the Zuki works as good as they say then I guess my Tru Tech will be up sale!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you guys have any questions or anything else after you get your amps installed just let me know. I'll be more than happy to help out when/where I can. And please post back in here with your impressions of the amps.

Zach


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> If you guys have any questions or anything else after you get your amps installed just let me know. I'll be more than happy to help out when/where I can. And please post back in here with your impressions of the amps.
> 
> Zach


Will do Zach, and thanks for the help. 
From my understanding Vitty love's them, he hasn't had any complains yet other than, they are hungry for power!! But he does have 3 4ch amps and 1 mono block!!! lol

I will be getting mine installed tonight when i get back from school. There won't be any tuning done but at least I will try to get them in and hook them up....

Vitty also hooked me up with some great 0G wire << Thanks buddy,,, 

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

No problem man! Anything for a fellow Zuki owner


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

Mine is on its way to Brazil. 


Priority Mail International Parcels
Processed Through Sort Facility
July 27, 2011, 3:58 pm
ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 
International Parcels
Arrived at Sort Facility
July 27, 2011, 3:58 pm
ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 
Acceptance
July 25, 2011, 3:40 pm
LAS VEGAS, NV 89121 

=D


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

leorbolato said:


> Mine is on its way to Brazil.
> 
> 
> Priority Mail International Parcels
> ...


Great news lol it looks like Zuki is getting.g his name out there which is good... I heard Patrick is busy as hell now lol he can't keep up with the orders..... Lol. It I'm sure is not complaining 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

leorbolato said:


> Mine is on its way to Brazil.
> 
> 
> Priority Mail International Parcels
> ...


Alright! Zuki is going world wide. Congrats on your acquisition.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I hooked up mine last night... there is a lot to be done in my car but holy ****!!!
The power this amp provide's its just unreal!!!!

Cant wait for more tuning to be done~


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New line up of amps 
10ch and 7ch amps
Little monsters!!



















The 7 ch is 55 inches long.

The 10 ch is 41 inches long.

I made a new thread about ZukiAudio amps!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...comparisons/110917-new-zuki-audio-eleets.html


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Those are some monster amps! Love em!


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, So I got this email stating that a new comment was made in this thread and I came here to find it gone... I respect peoples commitment to privacy concerning Zuki equipment. I am currently using 1800 dollars in Zuki amps so I stand by the brand.
However, I fear the comment may have met a fate which infuriates me. Why did this comment disappear? There is absolution NO reason for censorship on this forum... Deleting troll posts etc is fine, but deleting a perfectly legitimate post because it has a negative connotation or reveals an unreleased power rating is unacceptable. I hope that the OP was the one who deleted this and not a Moderator with fiscal incentives to screening comments. If someone has issues with a power rating then question the variables. Censorship is NEVER the answer. In response to this I am re-posting the original post by ~Spyne~

Dear xanderin,

~Spyne~ has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - New Zuki Eleets - in the Technical & Advanced Car Audio Discussion forum of DIYMA Car Audio Forum.

This thread is located at:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iscussion/98276-new-zuki-eleets-new-post.html

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
hmmmm, sorry for the thread-dig guys.

I recently purchased a custom 8-channel amp from Patrick, with an ELEETS 4 board ("4 x 5wrms") and a smaller 4 x 3wrms board all in the one casing.
The voltage rails on the ELEETS 4 board have been measured both with a probe and o'scope to be 53.8V peak-to-peak.
Do the math, and that works out to about 55wrms for a 4ohm load. Quite a bit less than the 150wrms+ that most everyone seems to think they do. I've contacted Eric (soundbuggy) about the difference and he has given me his opinion and I'm waiting for a reply from Zach/Patrick about it.
I bought the amp intending to replace my LRx5.1k + LRx2.9 combo, so was expecting around 150wrms per channel @ 4ohms. Unfotunately, the actual power output of the amp is significantly less and leaves me with an amp unsuitable to my application (8ohm midbass, 4ohm midrange and tweeters and 4ohm subwoofer). Quite a costly lesson, given shipping the amp back from Australia is not feasible (over $300 to do so).

I just though I'd let people know what output I (well, my local technician) measured, so people might have more of an informed idea of what the ELEETS amps actually do...or at least in this case, the ELEETS 4.
***************


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You also have posted this in my thread as well.. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...parisons/110917-new-zuki-audio-eleets-12.html

I really don't know what to tell you, my Eleets 4ch amp is pushing my Morel Elate's 6's and tweeters & Dotech Ovations for rear fill to its limits at 1/4 gain up.

I really have nothing negative to say about Zuki amps, I have 3 of them 2 4ch and 1 mono block. Plan on going active soon, and i'm sure all amps will sound and produce beautiful quality of sound.

I'm not telling you not to use it, or returns it, but see how it sounds when you hook everything up. I thought that Patrick would give you something different that you paid for.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

xanderin said:


> Ok, So I got this email stating that a new comment was made in this thread and I came here to find it gone... I respect peoples commitment to privacy concerning Zuki equipment. I am currently using 1800 dollars in Zuki amps so I stand by the brand.
> However, I fear the comment may have met a fate which infuriates me. Why did this comment disappear? There is absolution NO reason for censorship on this forum... Deleting troll posts etc is fine, but deleting a perfectly legitimate post because it has a negative connotation or reveals an unreleased power rating is unacceptable. I hope that the OP was the one who deleted this and not a Moderator with fiscal incentives to screening comments. If someone has issues with a power rating then question the variables. Censorship is NEVER the answer. In response to this I am re-posting the original post by ~Spyne~


the OP edited his post. a mod deleted the edited post because it had nothing in it. without your quote, the mods wouldn't have even known what the OP said initially...

/conspiracy


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, sorry guys. I initially posted it in here and then realised there was a "new" Zuki ELEETS thread so edited my post here and asked mods to delete it.

As Erin said, /conspiracy


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

So it appears he moved his post over here...


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh lol I didn't refresh the page..


----------



## Neeoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Just ordered my very own box 'o' fragibility this week (Hybrid Eleet 5 channel).
Cant wait to get it and get it installed.
I'm dreaming up an ultra groovy rack for it in the meantime. 


PS.
Boostedrex - thank you for taking the time to feed me all the information I needed back early this year when I first started researching my purchase. Your efforts paid off


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> The new v2.0 ELEETS amps are night and day different from the originals. The new ones are better in every regard. They sound more neutral than the originals and will not run as hot. They really are something special IMHO.


As some of you know, I had 2 of the new designed amps, 1 4ch Eleets and 1 Mono block, 

The mono block amp has 5 40 amp fuse's!!!

Its a monster of amp, both amps ran nice and cool, I loved the sound they produced, the only reason why I sold them is because of its size and my new application that I wanted to achieve. I went with Mosconi amps which are smaller in size and did the job. Other wise I would have never switch to different amps that cost double the amount or even triple that Zuki is.

Overall I was very happy with Zuki amps and Packing of these amps is unreal by Patrick. Also Patrick support is top notch!

I will buy from him again in a hart beat..


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Comparison between the mosconi and zuki?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> Comparison between the mosconi and zuki?


I love em!
First of the design of the amp is unreal, I have 3 Mosconi amps, 1 amp 100.4 runs my front stage tweeters, and rear door fill, the other 100.4 is bridged, for Audible Physics Ariens, for the front stage and Vifa tweeters....

300.2 is used on Morel Ultimo 12" subwoofer, it just shines and how nice it plays, plenty of power @4 ohm, i think this amp push's 1100w rms @4 ohms and 2000 w rms @ 2 ohm load. 

What I like about Mosconi is that, i only use one set of RCA's to bridged amps, there is a button to eliminate of RCA connectors.

Even though, i have 100.4, I think that amp is so underrated its not even funny, Gains on my amps are set to very low and it gets so damn loud and sounds so clean.

I like both companies, both amps are great, But i do like the construction build of Mosconi amps though... very well and smart though out.


----------

